# Summa printer/cutter question...



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have recently found a used 2007 Summa DC4sx 30" Thermal printer/cutter for sale at $6,500. I have been looking at trying to get a used printer cutter all in one lately. I have heard that roland verssacamm was the way to go. But I came across this one and figured I would ask if anyone has any info as to the reliability, maintenance, and cost to running this thermal printer. So if anyone has any input it will be greatly appreciated!

thanks,
Cameron Rogers


----------



## 2 Piece (Mar 29, 2010)

Summa is a thermal printer and the Roland versacamm is an inkjet printer. Apples and oranges. Depends on what your target market is. i use to own a Summa DC4 and I have seen Roland and Gerber outputs and I can safely say the Summa when setup right is dead on accurate when it come to countour cutting.
The thermal printer will cost more per square foot to print, on the front end, I think some where around $1.30 per square when printing in CYM color. And they will be 5 year outdoor rated without lamination. The ink jet print/ cut will cost less per square but in order to match the thermal outdoor durability they will need to be laminated at which the ink jet/ lamination cost will probably be at or more than the thermal per square foot price.
The big advantage to thermal printers are they can print gorgeous spot colors and they can PRINT WHITE! No wait time for inks to dry. No/ very little maintenance. Summa has great support service.
Ink jet can cost less, better photographic printing.


----------



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

2 Piece said:


> Summa is a thermal printer and the Roland versacamm is an inkjet printer. Apples and oranges. Depends on what your target market is. i use to own a Summa DC4 and I have seen Roland and Gerber outputs and I can safely say the Summa when setup right is dead on accurate when it come to countour cutting.
> The thermal printer will cost more per square foot to print, on the front end, I think some where around $1.30 per square when printing in CYM color. And they will be 5 year outdoor rated without lamination. The ink jet print/ cut will cost less per square but in order to match the thermal outdoor durability they will need to be laminated at which the ink jet/ lamination cost will probably be at or more than the thermal per square foot price.
> The big advantage to thermal printers are they can print gorgeous spot colors and they can PRINT WHITE! No wait time for inks to dry. No/ very little maintenance. Summa has great support service.
> Ink jet can cost less, better photographic printing.


Thanks, that helps a lot! I have no idea how long cartridges last or whatever??? So how often will they need to be changed and how much money will it cost to replace or be refilled? And What do you think about the price of the unit I am looking at if it is in good condition? He said it is a 2007 model and he has cut/printed approximately 1,000 sq ft., he is asking $6500 obo

thanks,
Cameron Rogers


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am so happy to see both of your postings here. I am trying to figure out if it would be more cost effective to use thermal (Summa), inkjet (Roland), or a DTG like the All American for making T-shirts. I am becomming a fan of the thermal but will it work well?


----------



## 2 Piece (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm thinking that a cartridges cover around 300 sq feet (about 10 sheets of 4' x 8' plywood) and the CYMK cartridges run around $130.00 each while the other spot colors and foil colors can go over $200.00 each. I think Siser makes a heat press vinyl you can print on with the Summa, I never tried it but I would guess it has a very heavy hand. The Summa is great at printing on vinyl. Makes great bumper stickers and window decals and decals in general. But I am not sure how cost effective it would be to use to make t shirts, I'm guessing ink jet would be the way to go.
$6500.00 sounds about right as long it comes with a good supply of cartridges.


----------



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds good man. I appreciate the info. Maybe I can make the buy on this item. I have been wanting one, because you can only do so much with a vinyl cutter, so its time to step it up. I will be using this for outdoor decals and signs, so it sounds like it should do everything i need it to do. Again thanks for all the info.

thanks,
Cameron Rogers


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

I have actually been on the fence deciding which printer to buy. I saw the Summa in action at the show in Vegas this spring, the same show where the new small Roland was unveiled (BN-20). I liked the price point of the Roland (inkjet) but after reading some of the user comments of that machine I decided against it. (I hate when a company throttles the capabilities of a machine to protect the market of their more expensive machines.)

I placed an order for my DC4sx this week as I feel thermal is really the way to go for my needs. Gerber Edge has been the standard for SO long and it's thermal. Inkjet has it's benefits, but being a DTG owner - Im also a little tired of the hassles that go along with it - especially in a region with low humidity.

Go with the DC4, it's a good deal - at that price you could use it and sell it if you don't like it and you wouldn't really lose much


----------



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like I am getting it this Saturday!!! Its gonna be a big difference going from redsail cutter to a Summa cutter and printer! I will also be getting corel draw...


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have Summa cutters and can cut directly from Illustrator using Summa cutter tools, control and winplot, so Corel should work the same way for you. You will love the service at this company, they are so very helpful. Good luck with your new purchase and show us some photos of what you can do with it please. I want one...just a matter of time and money.


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

xcracer48 said:


> Looks like I am getting it this Saturday!!! Its gonna be a big difference going from redsail cutter to a Summa cutter and printer! I will also be getting corel draw...


XCRacer (and others).. if you are still out there... I find myself in the same situation you were in in 2011, so I thought I would ask for your opinion. Did the summa work out for tshirts? If so, what heat press vinyl has worked best? And as for its cutting capabilites, does it just do contour cutting, or is that determined by the software? I do not want to keep a cutter on hand to do one-color vinyl for signs, jerseys, etc. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

What type of shirts would you like to make with the DC4? If you want to use it as a cutter for your heat transfer I think its an expensive and poor choice. If you want to do printed thermal transfers - honestly it's still a poor choice. Too much effort for marginal results. 

With that in mind please don't assume Im not happy with my DC4sx, I love it. But it's just not a machine for textile decorating. Siser has even stopped supporting the Summa, you can buy the Siser material though Summa Store (maybe) but any support for the Crystal Print will have to come though Summa.

The DC series excels in SO many other niche areas that Im very glad to have purchased it, but be aware of it's limitations.

I have DTG, Sublimation, Plotter for heat transfer and decals, embroidery, and the Summa is the icing on the cake as far as wow factor is concerned.


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was hoping one machine would be the answer to all my decal, window film, cut vinyl, and apparel transfer needs. Too much to hope for.


----------



## nshah4533 (3 d ago)

Hi guys I know this is an old forum but we just got a new summa plotter (SUMMA S2T160) and are excited... but just wondering if we can use our old Mimaki Finecut registrations for a few die cut vinyl jobs we had already printed? I noticed it's great because it allows us to set up die cut vinyl jobs without registrations, and then Onyx will just add it in that program.. seems to work excellent for all the sign vinyl thicknesses.. even though equally impressive how a Mimaki from generations ago was still so precise for plotting vinyl even by todays standards. Anyways would be great to make contacts/friends with anyone familiar with Summa Plotters,


----------

